# Synkromotive Run



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I had a killer run with the new firmware for the Synkromotive controller. It is now set at 900 motor amps and 800 battery amps. Still only air cooled. Damn if I did not get some rubber off my tires in second. Pushed it to the max many times during hard high speed runs for 10 miles on and off the hwy. All in all it performed well and reached the set parameters. Nice and strong. More coming. 


MG Midget 1977
Synkromotive Controller
38 Hi-Power 100 AH cells
120 volt system
4 speed
Clutch


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice, will keep an eye on this thread for further updates and performance reveiws.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Well I had a killer run with the new firmware for the Synkromotive controller. It is now set at 900 motor amps and 800 battery amps. Still only air cooled. Damn if I did not get some rubber off my tires in second. Pushed it to the max many times during hard high speed runs for 10 miles on and off the hwy. All in all it performed well and reached the set parameters. Nice and strong. More coming.
> 
> 
> MG Midget 1977
> ...


So you hit 8C? For how long of periods? To what voltage did the 120V pack sag?

Nice lookin' ride


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

major said:


> So you hit 8C? For how long of periods? To what voltage did the 120V pack sag?
> 
> Nice lookin' ride


I will grab the log info and tell you exactly what I got. Yup, it is a fun ride. My Leaf is fun too. 

I also try to keep my blog updated too. Some day it will be the main place for updates. I try to say something daily but it does not always happen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Highest I got according to the log was 604 battery amps very briefly. So my cells delivered for a moment 6C. Not bad. It held 5C a bit longer and 4C even longer. Amps dropped while accelerating. Sagged to 85 volts at 600 battery amps on a 120 volt system. It was a bit lower than that when I started hammering the throttle. Motor Current got to 766 amps.

Pete 

My cells are the limiting factor.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

gottdi said:


> Sagged to 85 volts at 600 battery amps on a 120 volt system. It was a bit lower than that when I started hammering the throttle.
> My cells are the limiting factor.


So that's 2.24 VPC average. Fun for a one-off test and fun blast, but I think you need to set your battery limit a bit lower, if you want that pack to last.

Although I just did a quick search for their spec; they seem to be spec'd at 2.0 VPC minimum. I wonder if they really are tougher than other cells, or what.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

That 2.2 volts is where I have my limits set for under load limits for right now. I usually have my cut back limits higher. This was for testing only. I usually don't drive so aggressively. I could burn up that clutch in not time driving like that. Not something I want to do. I like spritely driving but not there is no need to race fast to nowhere. The MG is fun with the top off and a nice cruise into and around town. 

Pete


----------

